# Partition Bootcamp avec Fusion Drive ?



## mat1696 (10 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je sais que plusieurs fils parlent de ça, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse exacte à ma question.

Je n'arrive pas à créer une partition BootCamp sur mon iMac Fusion Drive.
L'assistant Boot Camp, me propose directement de choisir un disque dur externe à formater (S'il n'y en a aucun, il me dit d'en connecter un).

Je n'ai bien que ma partition Macintosh HD (Volume virtuel des 2 disques + Partition Recovery, donc tout me semble totalement normal) sur cet iMac. Voilà un diskutil list:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 DA83BA3F-AB10-429D-B68C-9313ABC5F0C8
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider et m'expliquer pourquoi BootCamp ne me propose pas alors de partionner mon Fusion Drive ?

Merci


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2018)

Personne ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2018)

L'assistant BootCamp ne crée jamais la partition BootCamp ailleurs que sur le disque interne. 
A mon avis, ce qu'il te demande c'est une clé usb pour y copier les pilotes destinés à Windows qu'il va télécharger (pour qu'une fois sous Windows, les composants matériels du Mac soient bien gérés : carte graphique, clavier, caméra, son, ...)


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2018)

Merci de ta réponse. 



r e m y a dit:


> L'assistant BootCamp ne crée jamais la partition BootCamp ailleurs que sur le disque interne.
> A mon avis, ce qu'il te demande c'est une clé usb pour y copier les pilotes destinés à Windows qu'il va télécharger (pour qu'une fois sous Windows, les composants matériels du Mac soient bien gérés : carte graphique, clavier, caméra, son, ...)


Je croyais aussi, mais d'après les captures de chaque fenêtre de Boot Camp, il semble bien vouloir un disque pour installer Windows, et ne me propose nul part de partitionner mon disque dur interne.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2018)

Ah mais c'est parce que tu as coché de créer un disque d'installation de Windows!
Il cherche donc ce disque sur lequel il va copier l'installateur de Windows (+ les pilotes dont je te parlais avant). 

Sous quelle forme as-tu Windows7? Une image ISO comme je le vois sur ta copie d'écran?
Si oui, cette image ISO est suffisante, il n'est pas indispensable de créer un disque d'installation.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2018)

Merci !! Suis-je bête, j'avais même pas pensé à cette option, cochée par défaut^^

Par contre, en la décochant j'ai quand même besoin d'un support externe pour le logiciel de prise en charge. Ça c'est obligatoire je pense ?

Et autre question par rapport à ce que tu as dit plus haut : Il est donc vraiment impossible d'installer Windows sur un disque dur externe avec Boot Camp ? Car j'ai un peu peur que ça défasse mon Fusion Drive, vu que je vois assez souvent ce type de problème sur les forums...


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2018)

Pour le "logiciel de prise en charge" (les pilotes Windows de la partie hardware du Mac), oui il te faut une clé usb. 

Quant à installer Windows sur un disque externe, non ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2018)

Merci, je vais tenter dès que possible en espérant que ça ne détruise pas mon FusioN Drive


----------



## r e m y (16 Février 2018)

Fais une sauvegarde complète au préalable, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## mat1696 (16 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Fais une sauvegarde complète au préalable, on ne sait jamais...



Oui j'ai une sauvegarde Time Machine complète de mon Mac (+ mes documents sont aussi sur Dropbox) [emoji6]

Et juste après on est d'accord que si je veux supprimer la partition Windows, il faut relancer BootCamp et il y a possibilité de supprimer la partition et ré-alouer l'espace à macOS sans formatage ?


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2018)

Généralement l'installation de Windows 7 échoue à partir d'un fichier .iso sur Mac. Sur un Mac avant 2012, il faut impérativement faire l'installation depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC. Après 2012, on peut utiliser un fichier .iso mais pas sur tous les modèles. Après 2014 on ne peut plus installer Windows 7 que ce soit depuis un DVD ou un fichier .iso.

Officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


mat1696 a dit:


> Et juste après on est d'accord que si je veux supprimer la partition Windows, il faut relancer BootCamp et il y a possibilité de supprimer la partition et ré-alouer l'espace à macOS sans formatage ?


Oui et c'est bien cette procédure qu'il faut utiliser et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque ! Assistant Boot Camp proposera de supprimer la partition le plus simplement du monde.


----------



## mat1696 (18 Février 2018)

Merci Locke  !

Mais ça sera pour plus tard finalement, car je viens aujourd'hui même d'avoir été accepté dans la beta public d'NVIDiA Geforce Now et comme la raison qui me poussait à installer Windows était le jeu et que pour le moment c'est gratuit, je vais profiter.

Et je profite pour dire que, comme le dit l'article de macg paru aussi aujourd'hui d'ailleurs c'est vraiment bluffant ! 
Pour le moment j'ai testé que Fortnite qui tourne avec des d'immenses et longs lags avec toutes les options au minimum en natif, et qui tourne parfaitement bien sans lag ni latence avec ce système et toutes les options en Ultra !

J'espère que le prix sera abordable une fois sorti du stade de beta (et que ce stade durera le plus longtemps possible d'ailleurs^^)


----------

